# POD XT Pro (Metal Shop Worth It?)



## Iheartmidgetbooty (May 15, 2011)

Hello, I've just recently bought a used Pod Xt from my local music shop... I've been tweaking a lot aaaand...There's not much high-gain models to choose from. I saw on the Line 6 webpage that they have a high-gain "Metal Shop" modeling pack for the Xt Pro. 

Catch = 50$

Would any fellow Xt Pro owners please tell me if this is worth that much? It's bad enough I have to buy the fucking foot-board for it. 

Thanks ;]


----------



## BabUShka (May 15, 2011)

I only own the POD XT.. 
The Metal shop package is worth it imo, but only if you can afford it. 
But to be honest, there are like 3-4 amp models that i like in the MS-package.. 
So if your on low budget, I'd say skip it and try tweaking with the stock presets instead. 
Try different cabs, mics and maybe boost your tone with the TS-boost. Allthough the Big Bottom amp is pretty sweet =p 
But I notice that thesedays I'm using the stock amps a lot too.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 15, 2011)

I did some research on this, and although I think it is kind of a ripoff, it is a must have IMO.

Like BabUShka said you may only like a few sounds, but I think you will notice an improvement.


----------



## TMM (May 15, 2011)

If you're looking for hi-gain, about the only usable tone on the XT without the MS upgrade is the Insane model. Getting the MS upgrade is worthwhile, though you still only get another 3-4 decent models (as was said above). The Triple Rec model (Diamondplate) that comes with it is my favorite Line-6 model, period, without a close second. The Big Bottom, Chunk Chunk, and Uberschall models are also pretty decent.

Strangely, the Criminal (5150) model on the X3 is one of the best that L6 has made, but the same model on the XT sounds nowhere near as good.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, folks! I am pretty sold on this pack, I'm going to buy it when I get home. 

Also...where can I get this 5150 model? Or is it X3 exclusive?


----------



## TMM (May 15, 2011)

Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> Thanks for the feedback, folks! I am pretty sold on this pack, I'm going to buy it when I get home.
> 
> Also...where can I get this 5150 model? Or is it X3 exclusive?



It's part of the MS upgrade - I was just commenting that I liked it better on the X3 than on the XT, but it's still good on both.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2011)

NO


Here's how to get a way better sound out of your pod XT.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 16, 2011)

Record clean DI.... choose a free VST like TSE or Lepou's, and apply a cab impulse response...

Live / quick practice that's another story, so you'll want the MS pack.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 16, 2011)

MS pack is a definate. I use the big bottom and uberschaller models on mine for pretty much everything when I track, much better than the stock sounds by far, so I'd definately say it's worth it, especially if you got the pod xt cheap


----------



## munky27 (May 16, 2011)

It's worth it. I personally don't really like any of the amp models on their own, but if you boost them with a tubescreamer then they can sound great. I use the 5150 sim bosted with a ts and a little eq and I think it sounds awesome.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> NO
> 
> 
> Here's how to get a way better sound out of your pod XT.




Thanks for that video! I've had a PodXT for years and never understood how to reamp with it. Everything I've come across said it wasn't possible with the XT, even though I was aware of the L6 midi config. options but wasn't sure how to actually utilize them. 

Now I can finally tweak mixes after having recorded the guitar tracks and not think, _"I wish I would have EQ'd that track a bit differently." _


----------



## Lindros (May 17, 2011)

Had a POD XT live it sucked...


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 17, 2011)

Lindros said:


> Had a POD XT live it sucked...



Well, that was really insightful.


----------



## longfalcon (May 18, 2011)

I have a POD XT bean and a X3 Live.... 

when i got the X3 i transfered most of my tones over. the X3 has more touch sensitivity and the models feel a bit more "alive".. but the differences might just be placebo. I play metal, and TBH the sounds i get out of the XT and X3 are exactly what i am looking for.

as for the metal shop, the ubershcall was disappointing. the criminal, and diety's son (herbert) are the best models IMHO. i also find myself using the j-900 models too


----------



## LetsMosey (May 18, 2011)

I've found the metal pack very useful. My pod x3 came with it already loaded on it, but I definitely agree the big bottom is awesome as well as all of the other amps and options.


----------



## Andii (May 19, 2011)

The only usable L6 models are in the metal pack so not getting it is a very bad idea.

The big bottom and the Triple Rectifier models specifically.


By the way guys yes the TSE 808+ X50 + lepou lecab and catharsis impulses are nice, the POD stuff really sounds better if you do things JUST right. For example: things that Joey Sturgis recorded and Meshuggah.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

Andii said:


> The only usable L6 models are in the metal pack so not getting it is a very bad idea.
> 
> The big bottom and the Triple Rectifier models specifically.
> 
> ...




Neh, IMO the 7170, LecTo, X50, etc sound much better


----------



## Andii (May 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Neh, IMO the 7170, LecTo, X50, etc sound much better



In a way you are right. When you start up the X50 it immediately sounds better right off the bat. With the line 6 stuff it has to be manipulated heavily to get results. I think the end product is better with Podfarm. 

The reason why? The X50(beta 3) sounds a lot like a 5150. I've compared the two through the same impulse by capturing the speaker out with a DI box. The real thing sounds a lot better of course. And the real thing sounds level above that in person, but it's hard to get that onto disc. 

With podfarm stuff it can get crazy. You can end up with a sound that a real amp can't do. You can get a really low palm mute that jumps out of the speakers and really clear pick attack coming through with heaps of gain. You also get a clean low end that a real world amp can't have. The complete lack of realism can really be taken advantage of.

But with podfarm/pods, you start it up make a chain and it sounds terrible until you learn every last little thing that you have to do to manipulate it into being something that it isn't. 

Listen to some palm mutes on a Meshuggah's Obzen album or *swallows hard* Emmure's "Speaker of the Dead". It doesn't try and fall short of being a real amp, it's just something else entirely, it's unrealistic modeling!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

Yes but those werent done with Pod XT's, which sound much worse than the newer pod stuff'


----------



## Andii (May 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yes but those werent done with Pod XT's, which sound much worse than the newer pod stuff'



The same set of models are on the XT and podfarm if you get the expansions.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

There are some things you still cant do on the xt that you can with podfarm. Either way its up to OP. Try em both.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 19, 2011)

do you guys think Joey Sturgis uses Pod Farm cabinets or custom impulses?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

His settings 

_THE_ Joey Sturgis POD patch preset settings HERE! - Ultimate Metal Forum

Apparently he used the default cabs, id be surprised if he still does.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 19, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> do you guys think Joey Sturgis uses Pod Farm cabinets or custom impulses?



Yes he does and he himself has even said so. He's very good at eq and mastering, which makes it sound good, but it still sounds like a pod at the end of the day.

The pod has a very unique fizz or sizzle that is generated, but is definitely more noticeable in any of high-gain amp sims within it. Disabling the cab in the pod/podfarm and using custom impulses makes it sounds miles better, but at the end of the day it STILL sounds like a pod and has that fizzy characteristic about it. I too have found other ampsims like Lepou's or Onqel's are eons better than any pod sim. The only nice thing about pods is that it's plug and go and easy to get a decent sound. Other amp sims really do simulate a real amp and sometimes takes a bit longer to tweak and dial-in the right tone, but once you do, I've found the results are way better than any pod sim. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on the pod, but it does have it's place. I myself use Lepou and Onqel ampsims for my rhythm tracks, and then use pod for any cleans or leads. There have been some songs I've worked on that required a fizzyness in the guitars (more-so in the post-hardcore kind of sound) that I intentionally used the pod for rhythm guitars and left the low mids and high mids un-eq'd. 

And the pod is amazing for bass, even using a guitar amp sim for a bass track can give your bass that grinding tonal quality to help it fit in with your mix and guitar tracks... it helps it line up very well.

The point is, the pod is a great resource, but it's not the ONLY resource. It should be used in combination with other things.

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if the guitars are too fizzy or sounding fake, etc. The most important thing is that YOU think it sounds good and that YOU like the results in how it sits in your mix. If you don't, then switch it up and try new stuff and tweak it. 

Just my two-cents.


----------



## BabUShka (May 20, 2011)

Btw.. I remember someone posted a database with POD-presets.. A lot of them.. (Bulb, Meshuggah, metallica, gary moore and more).. Anyone remember the sites link?


----------



## WhiteWalls (May 20, 2011)

To the OP, yes in my opinion the metal pack is too good not to get. Rectifier, 5150 (criminal) and Big Bottom are my favourites!

However i'd suggest you not to try too hard to emulate a real amp, because you can't emulate something better than the real thing and you're more likely to end up disappointed. As said above, Joey Sturgis and Meshuggah are the best at pods because they aim for something a real amp can't do, and they take full advantage of the guitars sounding "faker" than a tube amp, because you wouldn't be able to get to such level of clarity and precision.
For music that's meant to be mechanical, heavy and very clear sounding at the same time, the pod's metal pack is an excellent starting point.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok OP. I'm gonna give you a quick heads up. I have a POD Studio GX. Metal Shop pack for the GX $24.99. I just got a POD XT pro. GX Metal shop works with the POD XT Pro. I don't know if you can buy model packs without having a device hooked up, but I know mine does work. I can verify that. I would ask some of the other more experienced Line6 users here if you can buy the GX Metal Shop without having a GX. It is worth looking into for half the price. Also if you own any of the model packs for a POD Studio you just need to register your POD XT and install the model packs


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 2, 2011)

I tried something similar years ago when I bought all of the packs for my XT. The model packs for those UX Toneports were half the price of the model packs for the XT. Worked perfectly fine for me. Had no issues installing the Toneport model packs on my XT.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome. And it makes no sense why it's more for the XT since it has all the same stuff in it as far as i know. So why pay twice the price.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jun 4, 2011)

All my money went into the Diamondplate (Mesa Emulation). It's a VERY intuitive mirror-image of the Mesa Dual Rec....Which is quite possibly my favorite amp. (next to Soldano, of course) 

So far the Criminal (6505 emu) is my least favorite...sounds like monkeyballs scratching against velcro. It's just very fizzy... 


A heads up to people who are thinking on buying the metal shop...Definately worth the money.


----------

